# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  timer 555

## sakisdid

Καλησπέρα.Προσπαθω να φτιαξω ενα χρονοκυκλωμα που οδηγει ενα ρελε Βρηκα στο ιντερνετ διαφορα σχεδια,εφτιαξα καποια,αλλα δουλεψαν αλλα οχι.Πηρα και ενα κιτ της σμαρτ κιτ αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που θελω. Ψαχνω ενα χρονοκυκλωμα που οταν δινω ρευμα 12 βολτ ο ρελες θα οπλιζει αμεσως και οταν μετρηση το 555 (3-5 δευτ) να κλεινη τον ρελε.Αυτα που εφτιαξα οπλιζουν τον ρελε μετα το μετρημα του 555.

----------


## chip

αν ανέβαζες το σχέδιο του κυκλώματος πιθανόν θα μπορούσαμε να σου προτείνουμε μετατροπή για να κάνει αυτό που θέλεις...
το κιτ 1020 είναι? δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις το ρελέ εκεί που έχει την αντίσταση με το led και την αντίσταση με το led εκεί που έχει το ρελέ... (προσοχή στη δίοδο D2 που είναι παράλληλα στο ρελέ και πρέπει να μεταφερθεί και να μπει με τη σωστή πολικότητα γιατί διαφορετικά θα καεί το 555) (το βελάκι της να συνεχίσει να κοιτάζει προς τα πάνω δηλαδή η άνοδος της να πάει στο gnd και η κάθοδος στην έξοδο του 555)
*
Φυσικά μπορείς και να μην αλλάξεις τίποτα αλλά να συνδέσεις το φορτίο στην άλλη επαφη του ρελέ...*

----------

FILMAN (24-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Αν το χρειάζεσαι για  επαγγελματική χρήση (πχ αυτόματος κλιμακοστασιου οικοδομής) ,  τότε να πας σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικου  υλικού και να ζητήσεις Off delay relay στην τάση που θες,  220v η 24v.
Αν το θέλεις για πειραματισμο και γνώση,  τότε και πάλι ψάξε στο  Google τα προηγούμενα και στη θέση του relay βάλε 555 η circuit.

----------


## stinger

> Καλησπέρα.Προσπαθω να φτιαξω ενα χρονοκυκλωμα που οδηγει ενα ρελε Βρηκα στο ιντερνετ διαφορα σχεδια,εφτιαξα καποια,αλλα δουλεψαν αλλα οχι.Πηρα και ενα κιτ της σμαρτ κιτ αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που θελω. Ψαχνω ενα χρονοκυκλωμα που οταν δινω ρευμα 12 βολτ ο ρελες θα οπλιζει αμεσως και οταν μετρηση το 555 (3-5 δευτ) να κλεινη τον ρελε.Αυτα που εφτιαξα οπλιζουν τον ρελε μετα το μετρημα του 555.




για δοκιμασε αυτο..δουλευει σιγουρα γιατι το εχω φτιαξει
τα sec που θελεις θα τα υπολογισεις μονος σου

----------


## sakisdid

ευχαριστω για της αμεσες απαντησεις. 1)CHIP Ναι το κιτ ειναι αυτο.Μου λες να βγω από το ποδι ΝΟ 3 στη μια επαφη του ρελε με καθοδο διοδου και την άλλη στη γειωση με ανοδο διοδου.Το λεντ μαλλον θα το παραλείψω.Αυριο οι δοκιμες. 2)MacGyver. Αυτο που θελω να φτιαξω ειναι:οταν ανοιγω το αυτοκινητο με το τηλεχειριστηριο μαζι να ανοιγει και η γκαραζοπορτα.Ανοιγω λοιπον το αυτοκινητο,ερχονται 12 βολτ σε διαφορα σημεια πχ πλαφονιερα Παιρνει ρευμα το 555 και ο ρελες οπλιζει αμεσα(για3-5 δευτ) και κλεινει το μπουτον του τηλεχειριστηριου της γκαραζοπορτας ανοιγοντας την.Αφου μετρηση το 555 επιστρεφει τον ρελε σε κατασταση ηρεμιας.3)STINGER.αυτο το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν μου δουλεψε.Θα το ξαναπροσπαθησω.

----------


## GR_KYROS

..................................
4740_02.jpg

----------


## ggr

Καλο θα ειναι επισης, περα απο αυτο που θελεις να φτιαξεις τωρα, να μελετησεις και θεωρητικα την λειτουργια του 555, για να μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις και σε αλλες εφαρμογες που μπορει να χρειαστεις.
Εδω θα βρεις πολλες χρησιμες πληροφοριες http://www.ee.teihal.gr/labs/electro...ory/13_555.pdf

----------


## sakisdid

Καλησπερα.Εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα όπως προτεινε ο CHIP και ο GR-KYROS και δουλεψε.Αποριες:Ακολουθωντας αυτο το σχεδιο 1) Θεωρω οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα πυκνωτη στο RC αφου ειναι παραλληλοι 2) στο RC τι ειναι καλυτερα μεγαλη αντισταση (270Κ-10μ 3 δευτ) η μεγαλος πυκνωτης (12Κ-220μ 3 δευτ) 3)Η αντισταση του πηνειου του ρελε τι επιπτωσεις εχει ; δοκιμασα ενα μικρο με αντισταση 700 ωμ και ενα αλλο με 300 ωμ. 4) (http://www.electro-tech-online.com/t...y-timer.40438/) Ενα απο αυτα που δοκιμασα και ολα ειχαν διοδο απο το 3.Η πρωτη φωτο ειναι ιδια με το δικο μας.Την τριτη φωτο εφτιαξα και δεν δουλευει (διοδος σε σειρα  απο το 3 στο ρελε).Ειναι τοσο απαραιτητες οι διοδοι ; και εαν ναι γιατι δεν δουλευει ;

----------


## chip

Στα σχέδια δεν βλέπω να έχει δύο παράλληλους πυκνωτές στο RC. 
Ούτε μεγάλους πυκνωτές είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιείς ούτε μεγάλες αντιστάσεις.... Χωρίς να είναι υπερβολικές οι τιμές που προτείνεις θα πρότεινα ενδιάμεση χωρητικότητα... πχ 33 ή 47 μF και ότι αντίσταση προκύψει... 
Με πιο μικρή αντίσταση τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα... το 555 μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 200mA οπότε πρέπει να μείνεις μακρυά από τα 200mA.. θα πρότεινα έως 70-100mA. Βέβαια ένα ρελέ που τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα λογικά κλείνει τις επαφές με μεγαλύτερη δύναμη...
δουλεύει χωρίς την δίοδο και δεν δουλεύει με την δίοδο? Αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο η έβαλες την δίοδο ανάποδα, ή είναι καμμένη ή η τάση στην έξοδο του 555 ήταν οριακή για να κλείσει το ρελέ και με την πτώση τάσης στην δίοδο (0,7-1V) πλέον δεν κλείνει.....

----------


## sakisdid

μπορω ετσι απλα αντι του κλασικου ρελε να βαλω κατι που μοιαζει με ολοκληρωμενο,αν δεν κανω λαθος λεγονται reed relay http://venieris.com/ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑΗΛΕΚΤ...8/Default.aspx

----------


## chip

το reed relay είναι ρελέ πολύ μικρό σε διαστάσεις και φυσικά για πολύ μικρά ρεύματα... αυτό που δείχνεις είναι για maximum 1Α.... προσωπικά δεν θα συνέδεα κάτι πάνω από 200-300 mA σε reed relay η το πιο πιθανόν δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα καν για έλεγχο φορτίο αλλά για διέλευση σήματος....

----------


## sakisdid

1)Ειναι αξιοπιςτοι αυτοι οι ρελεδες ;  Ο ρελες θα κλεινει στιγμιαια ενα μπουτον τηλεχειρισμου οποτε δεν χρειαζεται κατι δυνατο,απλα αυτο ειναι το μικροτερο που εχει το καταστημα.Απο καταναλωση ρευματος πως παει ; αντεχει το 555 ; Εχεις να προτεινεις καποιο αλλο ; 2)Στο σχεδιο εχει C1 και C2 με το + στα ποδαρακια 2 και 6

----------


## SeAfasia

μια ματιά και εδώ:
*555*

----------


## chip

εφόσον είσαι εντός προδιαγραφών τα reed relay έχουν μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής (θα έλεγα μεγαλύτερη από τα κλασικά ρελέ... αφού κάποια φτάνουν και τα 100δες εκατομμύρια κλεισίματα) και απ' οτι καταλαβαίνω θα είσαι εντός προδιαγραφών....
δεν ξέρω το συγκεκριμένο... αλλά γενικά τα reed relay θέλουν μικρά ρεύματα για την ενεργοποίηση τους... οπότε λογικά θα είσαι οκ...

----------

